# New truck suggestions... Mpg



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Drove to Brandon, VT today- Rte 7. 35-55mph 2 lane road. Filled up this AM and reset the trip. 17.3 MPG after 130 miles. 

My neighbor has a 8' Tundra- Builder. I will have to ask him about the tailgate not shutting. That would s u c k! 

Barry- This 2015 Red FX4 is growing on me.


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey roofcheck, 

Any load during that trip?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> Drove to Brandon, VT today- Rte 7. 35-55mph 2 lane road. Filled up this AM and reset the trip. 17.3 MPG after 130 miles.
> 
> My neighbor has a 8' Tundra- Builder. I will have to ask him about the tailgate not shutting. That would s u c k!
> 
> Barry- This 2015 Red FX4 is growing on me.


That's why i wouldn't by a 2014 f150. Way too close to the 2015 coming out and they are gonna be a sweet ride. I might even upgrade.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

But without a diesel you can't get a single stack and roll coal!!!!!

I really like the Chevy Colorado and then I Sweden the gmc canyon and liked that better diesel next year as well,


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> But without a diesel you can't get a single stack and roll coal!!!!! I really like the Chevy Colorado and then I Sweden the gmc canyon and liked that better diesel next year as well,


Wait which diesels are changing next year?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

The new Colorado and canyon are getting a baby duramax in them but you got to wait till 2016

The trucks aren't so mini anymore either!!!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> The new Colorado and canyon are getting a baby duramax in them but you got to wait till 2016
> 
> The trucks aren't so mini anymore either!!!


That'll be awesome! 
Need a 1 ton diesel dually for big hauling and a Colorado with a diesel for daily driving.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea it looks like a nice truck!! Nice body lines as opposed to the stupid wheel arches of last design


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a 1ton dually diesel and love the diesel power but maintance is RIDCULOUS! Just paid $238 for a oil change and fuel filter change and because I tow very heavy, 14k trailer, I'm kind of stuck with it. Been looking a V10 but not sure it can haul well enough. I do love the diesel but they are very expensive to run, had alot of jelling problems this year too and I did add additive. Plus with having to be emission teir 4 compliant now, they have gotten even more expensive.

I am still kicking myself for not buying the new bobcat last year, price went up $5,500 this year because new ones have to be Tier 4 compliant. Bottom line, big pockets to buy and you do get most back on trade (if you trade) and big pockets to up keep.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got a demo 2013 F150 Lariat with the ecoboost. I haven't towed my trailer yet, but on my first tank of gas, 17.5 MPG in a mix of city, Hwy, and hills.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

redwood said:


> I just got a demo 2013 F150 Lariat with the ecoboost. I haven't towed my trailer yet, but on my first tank of gas, 17.5 MPG in a mix of city, Hwy, and hills.


My mate just got a f150 with that in it. Got some serious power for a V6. I would love to have that in my truck. tempted to get that 2015 but I can't get a fully loaded f250/350 for what they cost.


----------



## TRMolnar (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm still trying to find a new truck... I can't find any locally with a 6.5ft bed. 

I have an 8 ft bed now and I can't see going down to a 5.5ft bed... 

I'm going to just start looking nation wide now for a used one with my specs. I wish they weren't so pricey for a brand new one.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

redwood said:


> I just got a demo 2013 F150 Lariat with the ecoboost. I haven't towed my trailer yet, but on my first tank of gas, 17.5 MPG in a mix of city, Hwy, and hills.


 I know 5 people with the same truck and same power train and they all consistently get 14.5 everyday driving the most my friend just got going to Florida fishing trip towing a boat was 11.2 . Obviously our elevation is different and our fuels are mixed different but all said and done the Eco boost is not that much better than the 5.0, I don't think it's worth the optional $1600 as a option. And that really babying it!


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

I just bought an '11 ecoboost with the max tow package. Just riding around town I've been getting 15 consistently. Only 1 highway trip so far, that was a little better. I do like the truck though. The mileage isn't a big deal as I have a company truck for work.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The ecoboost is nice for its power alone. The extra MPG it gets over my 5.4 is nice too.


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> The ecoboost is nice for its power alone. The extra MPG it gets over my 5.4 is nice too.


Yeah I can't wait to pull my boat with it to see how it does. Big upgrade over my 03 ram with the 4.7


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> The ecoboost is nice for its power alone. The extra MPG it gets over my 5.4 is nice too.


F150 is a nice truck and I'm not debating it but the Eco boost is not all it's cracked up to be, day in day out it maybe gets 2 mpg better than a 5.4 and 1 mpg better than the 5.0. I love the truck and almost bought one but at the end of the day the options you spend for have no rewards to them. a 5.7v8 tundra, 13-14 mpg day in day out,sounds like a real truck 381 hp balls like you wouldn't believe, tow anything with it. nice groul to the exhaust for 10k less than a Eco boost that sounds like a sewing machine when it's running! 
F


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Five Star said:


> F150 is a nice truck and I'm not debating it but the Eco boost is not all it's cracked up to be, day in day out it maybe gets 2 mpg better than a 5.4 and 1 mpg better than the 5.0. I love the truck and almost bought one but at the end of the day the options you spend for have no rewards to them. a 5.7v8 tundra, 13-14 mpg day in day out,sounds like a real truck 381 hp balls like you wouldn't believe, tow anything with it. nice groul to the exhaust for 10k less than a Eco boost that sounds like a sewing machine when it's running! F


 I think you should test the truck before comparing. The ecoboost pulls like crazy compared to the Tundra. I think HP and TQ are about the same but the ecoboost creates the majority of its TQ around 1700rpm the tundra would be lucky to do that at 5000rpm. it pulls like a TD which not even the 6.2 can do. The tundra don't have much more TQ than my 5.4 and its night and day towing with my 5.4 compared to the ecoboost.

I like the quietness of the ecoboost though. There's a guy around here who has a ecoboost which sounds nice though. Not sure what exhaust system he has on it but it sounds sweet. You can hear the turbos spin up and there's a unreal rumble/gurgle when it charges up and down gears. I wouldn't do that 2 mine but it dies sound nice. Sounds like an R34.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I think you should test the truck before comparing. The ecoboost pulls like crazy compared to the Tundra. I think HP and TQ are about the same but the ecoboost creates the majority of its TQ around 1700rpm the tundra would be lucky to do that at 5000rpm. it pulls like a TD which not even the 6.2 can do. The tundra don't have much more TQ than my 5.4 and its night and day towing with my 5.4 compared to the ecoboost.


I test drove all of them, I don't tow every day but maybe once in a while, you talk about torque but the v8 are more durable in the long run, the Eco boost I'm not saying isn't torque enough it's fine but for the dollars it cost as a option do the math there's no savings in your pocket on the fuel because is working twice as hard to get up the hill! You need to nut that thing to get the torque, other than that it's a basic v6


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Five Star said:


> I test drove all of them, I don't tow every day but maybe once in a while, you talk about torque but the v8 are more durable in the long run, the Eco boost I'm not saying isn't torque enough it's fine but for the dollars it cost as a option do the math there's no savings in your pocket on the fuel because is working twice as hard to get up the hill! You need to nut that thing to get the torque, other than that it's a basic v6


It gets better MPG towing than my 5.4. It even beats out the 6.2 for MPG when towing. it won't be long before all engines are Turbo as you get better performance and MPG. People used to have the same doubts when Turbo diesels were introduced. My brother runs over 500hp and 480ftlbs TQ on his 2.0 straight 4 as a Daily driver and its races every weekend on track days and a few times a year at the nurburgring. There's people with over 1200hp from the same engines. 

Plus the best part is you can get massive power gains for very little money.


----------

